

The hype over driverless cars: is it overdone? - mgunes
http://fortune.com/2015/02/18/the-hype-over-driverless-cars-is-it-overdone/

======
mousa
Even if it's two decades instead of one it is going to be a huge huge change
worthy of the hype. There will be huge consequences. For example the job that
employs the most Americans is truck driving.

